

Dorian Nakamoto: I Am Not the Creator of Bitcoin - ruchir_21hj
http://mashable.com/2014/03/07/dorian-nakamoto-bitcoin/

======
zimpenfish
It's lucky we're not all harassing some poor random bastard just because his
name sounds similar.

"A Peter File was dragged from his car and beaten earlier this evening but
honestly, who'd name their child that?"

